# Beamshots Brightstar 24W contra Microfire K2000R and K500R



## David_G (Aug 16, 2006)

As promised here the beamshots from the Brightstar against the Warrior lights from Microfire. I made all pictures with a Sony DSC 717 and only reduced the size to 500 * 375. If you want to know the camera settings right click on the picture and open the picture proberties

Microfire 500R Distance 50m




Microfire 2000R Distance 50m



Brightstar 24W Distance 50m



Microfire 500R Distance 100m



Microfire 2000R Distance 100m



Brightstar 24W Distance 100m





Brightstar 24W left and 2000R on the right 





Brightstar 24W left and 500R on the right





K2000R left and 500R on the right


----------



## Crot (Aug 16, 2006)

Excellent... great post. I am waiting for my GB K2000, and this encourages me that selling my K500 was the right thing to do (the K500 was an outstanding light). Thanks.


----------



## scaredofthedark (Aug 16, 2006)

im kinda disapointed in that color that it's showing compared to the other lights but it's hella bright so it's all good. can't wait till i get mine so i can go to the beach at night


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for the Beamshots 


Can you please take some pictures of the K2000R with some other known
lights for size reference?




That would have been great,
Benny


----------



## seattlite (Aug 17, 2006)

MorpheusT1 said:


> Thanks for the Beamshots
> 
> 
> Can you please take some pictures of the K2000R with some other known
> ...



MicroFire K2000R Review has some pictures.


----------



## David_G (Aug 17, 2006)

Here some more pictures...

From the left to the right Lenser 7736, Mini AA, Gladius Night Ops, 2000R, M4, Mag 2C, Lenser V2 Giga, Mag 3D






Compared with the Brightstar


----------



## seattlite (Aug 17, 2006)

David_G said:


> Here some more pictures...
> 
> ...



Are the lights at the ends K2000R's? Why do the bulbs look different?


----------



## iced_theater (Aug 17, 2006)

I believe the one is the 500R and the other the 2000R


----------



## Kiessling (Aug 17, 2006)

Nice !
Thanx for the work !
bernie


----------



## OscarO (Aug 18, 2006)

...must resist... can't afford another HID.... Aaaaarrrrrggghhhhhh, curse you, David....


----------



## David_G (Aug 18, 2006)

Yes, the Warrior 10W (500R) with the frosted bulb is on the left and the Warrior on the right side is the 24W (2000R). 

@Oscar
Shame on me - but I am selling my 500R and maybe you are interested 

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=129405

David


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks for the comparison pictures.

I forgot all about this thread,lol.



Is it only me or does the K2000R have a more bluish beam than the K500R?




Benny


----------



## LED61 (Oct 19, 2006)

That's the big question it seems that maybe the 500R has the so called US made bulb like Mike is offering but I'm not sure. That's probably the whiter bulb.....chinese or asian made bulbs tend to be very blue. I certainly hope we get the white bulb in the pre order list.


----------



## tanasit (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: New angle Beamshots Microfire K2000R and K500R with others*

From left to right: Mini Hid, Mag Hid 8AA, K500R, NexTorch, Wolf Eyes 10W, K2000R, and Amondotech:


----------



## FILA BRAZILIA (Oct 21, 2006)

Excellent work David G. It seems to me, after studying the beamshots, the HID light that produces the most natural light colour, is the Brightstar 24W. The other 2 lights (K2000R/K500R) is far more BLUE in colour than the Brightstar. Any comments on this?


----------



## David_G (Oct 22, 2006)

the HID light that produces the most natural light colour, is the Brightstar 24W. The other 2 lights (K2000R/K500R) is far more BLUE in colour than the Brightstar. Any comments on this?

I think that you are right, the Brightstar seems to have the "whitest" light. The 10W Warrior had a green touch sometimes, I will make some pictures with some more 500R lights. The new designed 2000R arrives in the next weeks, will make some pictures and beamshots from them too. 

From left to right: Mini Hid, Mag Hid 8AA, K500R, NexTorch, Wolf Eyes 10W, K2000R, and Amondotech

That is a nice collection and interesting pictures too. The Wolf Eyes and NexTorch seem to have a green touch- is that right? How does the 500R perform when you compare it with the Wolf Eyes / NexTorch and Mini HID?


----------



## LED61 (Oct 22, 2006)

It stilll leaves us in the dark as to the color temp of the new misterious US made 24w bulb. i know there is nothing we can do about it...just a comment...nice work guys.


----------



## HIDRETAIL (Oct 23, 2006)

Dear Sirs:
I have obtained the newly K2000R and K500R yesterday. After turning on the both light .I found some below about light.
color for LIGht: k2000R's is a little blue. and the k500R's is whiter more than K2000R.
light. k2000R is lighter than 500r 
weight: K200R is seem to be a little weight.

please contact me if you want to view the new profile of the K2000R.please contact me
[email protected]


----------



## HIDRETAIL (Oct 23, 2006)

Dear Sirs:
I have obtained the newly K2000R and K500R yesterday. After turning on the both light .I found some below about light.
color for LIGht: k2000R's is a little blue. and the k500R's is whiter more than K2000R.
light. k2000R is lighter than 500r 
weight: K200R is seem to be a little weight.

please contact me if you want to view the new profile of the K2000R.please contact me
[email protected]


----------



## grift (Oct 23, 2006)

i am on the preorder list for the K200R, but after seeing these beamshots im not nearly as excited. i HOPE the new lights w/US made bulbs arent as blue as the beamshots.

if the light is still really blue can we just buy a different bulb that has a truer white tint? if so what bulb would that be and what might the cost be?


----------



## David_G (Oct 24, 2006)

As promised here some pictures from the new head design


----------



## FlashInThePan (Oct 25, 2006)

Just saw this thread, and wanted to thank you David_G for providing this great post! I've been looking at the MicroFire lights as well, and this really helps give me a good idea of their characteristics!


----------



## wesalbert (Oct 25, 2006)

Last week I purchased (both from forum members) a AE Powerlight 24W and a K2000R. I find that both are good lights. The K2000R is a really nice light. The beam is better I find compaired to the AE. For the price differece I would expect it to be. They both have a blue tint to them, but my AE has more than my K2000R. They are alot more noticable inside, but once I was outside with them, it wasn't that noticable unless I was shining them at the side of my tan house. 
I am glad that I purchased both of them. The AE will be used mainly on my boat, but the K2000R will never be that close to water.


----------

